# New burton AK fit



## citizensofshred (Sep 18, 2010)

has anyone tried it and do the know if this new fit is longer then that of previous years.... im thinking of getting the cyclic jacket this year


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I know the sizing got a bit more baggy between the 2009 and 2010 years, not sure if they changed anything between last year and this year though.


----------



## Custom55 (Sep 10, 2010)

*AK Fit -- WARNING*

I got a pair the 2011-12 3L Hover pants in medium in the mail today and THEY DO NOT FIT so they are going back. I've been wearing the 2L pants for years in a medium and the 3L Hovers are tighter in the waist and crouch.


----------



## andy_d (Jan 14, 2011)

Longer or baggy? Because if the former, I have a AK 2011 that I'm still trying to figure out if I will keep (ordered from Evo on sale) because it seems baggy. Length wise it's really only 1/2 inch longer than my Burton Access 2011, which is supposed to be a slim fit


----------



## chazmen11 (Dec 21, 2008)

*Have been a Burton AK user since 2006 This years fit and quality outshines and feels better then any thing they produced in the pass. I purchased both the '12 Stagger Pant and Jacket. They have so many useful well thought out creature features. Jacket and Pant fit are little less baggy then years pass. however i think it's the best fit ever . Medium still fits like a Medium just fine tuned a bit. . *


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Custom55 said:


> I got a pair the 2011-12 3L Hover pants in medium in the mail today and THEY DO NOT FIT so they are going back. I've been wearing the 2L pants for years in a medium and the 3L Hovers are tighter in the waist and crouch.


Dude, you are comparing different models. The fit is NOT the same one model to another in the AK line. 

The Hover pants are Gore-tex Pro shell, top of the line light as fuck shit, and a smaller mountaineering fit.

Your 2L compare to the Stagger.

For other examples, the Cyclic fits bigger compared to the Hover and Stagger. I wear L pants in Cyclic and XL pants in Stagger/Hover. XL jacket across the line.

Best designed outerwear and best high quality fabrics in the snow sports industry (ski tards included). Not the most expensive either in comparison to brands using similar materials. Best fit/style too IMO.


----------



## Custom55 (Sep 10, 2010)

Sick-Pow said:


> Dude, you are comparing different models. The fit is NOT the same one model to another in the AK line.
> 
> The Hover pants are Gore-tex Pro shell, top of the line light as fuck shit, and a smaller mountaineering fit.
> 
> ...


Email from Burton
Sorry about that issue last year. We got some feedback over the years that the AK stuff was too baggy, so we slimmed them down a bit.
*
It was across the whole AK line. If you ended up being a Large last year, you’d be a Large in any other AK pant.
*
Hope this info was helpful, let me know if you need me to locate a shop near you that carries AK gear. That way you could try them on to be sure.
*
Thanks dude, talk to you soon!
*
*
AshleyK | Rider Services | BURTON
T: 800-881-3138 |M-F 8am-6PM EST
*
*


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

2013 cyclic pants fit the same as the the 2012. The large size in the down AK Insulator is definitely smaller this year then last. I would say it feels almost like a full size small. Perhaps that says something about all their jackets?

I found the "large" last year in jackets was very large. Im 6 feet 185 and large was noticeably to big.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Custom55 said:


> Email from Burton
> Sorry about that issue last year. We got some feedback over the years that the AK stuff was too baggy, so we slimmed them down a bit.
> *
> It was across the whole AK line. If you ended up being a Large last year, you’d be a Large in any other AK pant.
> ...


true they may have slimmed down the whole line, but within the line Hover pants are without question more fitted then the cyclic or stagger.


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

What I absolutely hate about the 2013 line of AK pants and jackets are the older zipper styles they went to. That was a huge mistake and step back, and Im certainly happy i over bought last years stuff. Not only does it look cheaper, but the result of the stiff zipper last year helped the jacket keep a really nice shape.

Huge mistake in going back IMO.


----------



## Custom55 (Sep 10, 2010)

Sassicaia said:


> true they may have slimmed down the whole line, but within the line Hover pants are without question more fitted then the cyclic or stagger.


Thanks for the info. I'll for for the stagger pants.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi, reviving this thread with another question about sizing. Details:

Guy, 5'9", ~150lbs.
Looking at the Stagger jacket.
Will definitely want to layer - I know it is somewhat insulated, but I tend to get cold.

Should I go for the medium or the small?
FWIW, I have the Indecent Exposure from a couple of years ago in medium and it fits pretty well - generous, but not overly baggy. How would the Stagger compare?


----------



## chazmen11 (Dec 21, 2008)

Im about same height and 170lb . size Medium


----------



## Custom55 (Sep 10, 2010)

chazmen11 said:


> Im about same height and 170lb . size Medium



I'm 5'10" 155lbs and just bought the 2013 Stagger Jacket in Medium. Plenty of room for layering.


----------



## ecocar (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi to everyone,
I se that it is a old post but I try anyway.

I am 5.75 feet and 150 lbs. I am looking at Burton AK Jacket like Cyclic or Freebird.
I like to dress normal, not large and under the jacket I will use multiple layers.
What do you suggest? M or S size?

thanks a lot!


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

Get the S

i wear an XS and im 5'6" 140 lbs ak 2l swash, the S gives me the G/Thug look.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

On the main topic on AK fit, it looks like burton went back to a looser fit for 2013/14. According to burton between "traditional" and "loose". For 2012/13 the line was right at "traditional".


----------

